# 2017 NEC code update



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm still on 2008. I can leave the garage anytime I like. How's that?


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> I'm still on 2008. I can leave the garage anytime I like. How's that?


Okay You're not gonna beat me up are ya?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

lighterup said:


> Okay You're not gonna beat me up are ya?


I might. But usually I'm a pretty nice guy, so maybe not. .......


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> I might. But usually I'm a pretty nice guy, so maybe not. .......


Hawaii...a blue state...refusing to adopt new NEC code updates

Why am I not surprised? 
(This is not meant to be a reflection on macmikeman) 
Just so ironic that the dems don't live by the big gov regulations 
they so persist on passing on as a federal regulation.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Too much like work to pass da kine. Maybe next year.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Southern Nevada is still 2008 also.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Vermont is '17

I took the update back in February

there's some rather_ interesting_ changes

As to outside receptacles Lighter, i like a _central_ GFCI under the panel, or in the garage to serve whatever i am _allowed _to downstream off them

Just gotta pitch for wp recp outlets that way
:whistling2:
~CS~


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

active1 said:


> Southern Nevada is still 2008 also.


another blue state


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

chicken steve said:


> Vermont is '17
> 
> I took the update back in February
> 
> ...


Ahh...a blue state that practices what they preach...


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> I'm still on 2008.


Lucky you. :thumbup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

lighterup said:


> Ahh...a blue state that practices what they preach...


Yeah we're so '*blue*' here one can see Vermont _glowing_ from Mars Lighter 

And the '17's got some real head turners , i took the update but still have trouble understanding _why_ they made some changes i'm seeing

~CS~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> Yeah we're so '*blue*' here one can see Vermont _glowing_ from Mars Lighter
> 
> And the '17's got some real head turners , i took the update but still have trouble understanding _why_ they made some changes i'm seeing
> 
> ~CS~


I don't see a point in you taking an update course. You should really start at the beginning.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

can someone loan me $98.00?


----------

